# 50 Rock Guitar Licks You Need To Know



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

In case you don't already : http://www.musicradar.com/tuition/guitars/50-rock-guitar-licks-you-need-to-know-404838


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks!

Now if I could just use my left hand I'd have something to practice. (Nasty cut on top of index finger. I can't bend it at all right now)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

There's some cool ones in there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen other lists like this--and I see their value--and I've learned some from them, and see ones I know
But rather than learn all of them, I'd rather take a few & use them as springboards to other stuff--after all that's what most of the guitar players, if not all of them, did.


----------

